# Weight swings +6- ?



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi guys.

Bit of advice needed on my weight gain, been on 4 weeks and my weight is all over the place.

Can be 15.6 on say a Friday morning then 15.12 on the saturday morning? Back down back up etc etc.. Throughout the day it's up and down also.

Is this water retention?

Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Jamezzz said:


> Anyone?


 What are you running gear wise?


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Plate said:


> What are you running gear wise?


 Test 400 e and c 1ml a week


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Jamezzz said:


> Test 400 e and c 1ml a week


 Probably just water retention, for me my weight and water retention go up and down depending on how many carbs I eat


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Cool thanks for reply



Plate said:


> Probably just water retention, for me my weight and water retention go up and down depending on how many carbs I eat


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Getting weighed everyday is stupid IMO. Stick to 1 day a week upon waking, I usually get weighed toward end of week, as weekend I tend to have cheat meals. I can have a big cheat meal and be 4-5 pounds heavier the next day.


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Getting weighed everyday is stupid IMO. Stick to 1 day a week upon waking, I usually get weighed toward end of week, as weekend I tend to have cheat meals. I can have a big cheat meal and be 4-5 pounds heavier the next day.


 It's easier to work out an average weight if I weigh daily, otherwise the day I weigh on could fall on a day I'm +6-7lbs due to water, then the following week i would spin out because I'm 4-5 lbs lighter, if I worked my arse off all week dieting and training to be 4lbs lighter I'd be pretty pissed lol


----------

